# Yellow Cello from Famous Smoke



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

So with my latest haul I got some cigars that looked like they had a little age on them.

No the below picture is not a used condom, it is the cello off a Los Blancos Nine. I got 4 of them like this. I had to smoke one last night. Other than an occasional burn issue (which could be because I just got them and have not stabilized or been dry boxed at all), this cigar tasted pretty damn good.










First cigar I have ever had that had a yellow cello like that.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Looks Good! sometimes you get lucky. Had a Torano sampler with three cigars that had yello-cello. Once recovered from the journy, they were the best I had smoked of the sampler.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> Looks Good! sometimes you get lucky. Had a Torano sampler with three cigars that had yello-cello. Once recovered from the journy, they were the best I had smoked of the sampler.


I am a big fan of Torano's I would bet those would have been good. Some age on a nice Exodus or something would be amazing I bet.


----------



## nothung (Aug 22, 2011)

so what were you doing at the post office? You weren't sending a bomb out, were you?


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

I got a 5er from Famous of Exodus 1959 Golds with cello about that yellow. Was so excited that I smoked one with about 1 week of rest and found out Famous massively over humidifies their stuff. Flavor was amazing but had to quit about halfway through because I couldn't keep the thing lit for more than about 10 seconds. The rest have been sitting for a few months now, can't wait to try them!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

nothung said:


> so what were you doing at the post office? You weren't sending a bomb out, were you?


LOL, that was the shipment for the Puff Troop Rally I think. No bombs until I get my new address. Then it's on. Besides, the last bomb about killed me.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ports-ive-bombed-zenom-too-2.html#post3401815


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> I got a 5er from Famous of Exodus 1959 Golds with cello about that yellow. Was so excited that I smoked one with about 1 week of rest and found out Famous massively over humidifies their stuff. Flavor was amazing but had to quit about halfway through because I couldn't keep the thing lit for more than about 10 seconds. The rest have been sitting for a few months now, can't wait to try them!


Let me know when you light one of those bad boys. I would be curious how it tastes with that kind of age and settling on it. I like em ROTT, so with age I bet they would be amazing.


----------

